# We may have turned a corner???



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Over the last couple of weeks Hattie has been resorce guarding certain things the most intensive being discarded tissues I have forgotten to pick up. Anyway I do not worry if it is between her and Minton but if she will not let me pick up or remove items this is a whole different ball game. Hattie is nervous and anxious whereas Minton is confident and inquisitive but just lately if Hattie gets a tissue she turns into the Devil incarnate I swear the red eyes are in there somewhere. The final straw came when she was sitting on the bottom stair with a tissue and barked at me when I went to pass her to get to the phone! I got a large cushion from the lounge and she backed off from the tissue (had a stress wee which shows she is insecure!) and allowed me to collect up the remains of the tissue. I rewarded her after for allowing me to collect the debries and she has been very clingy today. Minton is becoming more assertive and I think she is unsure of her place in the pecking order. Today has been much calmer if I need to remove something I use my cushion and she backs away immediatley. I do understand the need for professional help which if the behaviour escalates I will get but today she has been much more relaxed. I hope just a case of family dynamics being sorted 99% of the time she is the most loving dog as is Minton I hope she soon relaxes and we can all return to normal!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure why you feel you have turned a corner but in all honesty using a cushion as a barrier to make the dog back off sounds to me like you may be unwittingly be making things worse.

The best way to sure resource guarding is to make the dog more comfortable so they no longer feel they need to guard the items and will give them up willingly. You can do this by teaching them swapsies for the items, by treating them when they have the item without removing it and by using distraction to get the dog to move away from the item if it is something you really do need to retrieve. I will only take things off Molly if it is something which may harm her or I need to remain in one piece, by following these rules she is now far more relaxed and rarely bothers with anything more than a token guard now losing interest when she sees I am not going to challenge it for her.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> Not sure why you feel you have turned a corner but in all honesty using a cushion as a barrier to make the dog back off sounds to me like you may be unwittingly be making things worse.
> 
> The best way to sure resource guarding is to make the dog more comfortable so they no longer feel they need to guard the items and will give them up willingly. You can do this by teaching them swapsies for the items, by treating them when they have the item without removing it and by using distraction to get the dog to move away from the item if it is something you really do need to retrieve. I will only take things off Molly if it is something which may harm her or I need to remain in one piece, by following these rules she is now far more relaxed and rarely bothers with anything more than a token guard now losing interest when she sees I am not going to challenge it for her.


Done the swapsie bit but she is very intelligent and soon knew what my intentions were. As an update she is now much happier as there is no confrontation, Minton is getting stronger by the day and gives as good as he gets. Hattie's problem is down to insecurity she gets over excited then cannot control herself! She is a loving affectionate dog and she was just insecure about her position in the new family dynamics. Having a barrier allows me to remove items without tension or stress and she is only too happy to come to me and recieve praise for giving up the treasure. One day at a time but at present I am happy she now feels more secure. The situation rarely arises as most toys are low value and shared equally but she has a passion for tissues(!) As long as I do not leave them around there is never any problem. She is on a steep learning curve but Minton is so chilled he could not care less so she now feels less threatened. Just for info Minton is my fifth dog I have owned dogs for the last 25years and also when I was a child. I had litter twin bitch terriers who occasionally had ferocious spats but we all lived a long and happy life. I am thankful for the input of others as it is warming to know how other people may deal with similar situations. Also when Hattie was an 'only dog' I could take anything away from her without issue so I guess the introduction of Minton is the reason for her insecurity.


----------

